# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Bοήθεια για νεοσσούς lovebirds

## Des

Καλησπερα σε ολους ,
αν και διαβαζω πολυ καιρο το φορουμ εκανα μολις σημερα εγγραφη γιατι χρειαζομαι τα φωτα των εμπειρων με παπαγαλακια Love birds. 
Η παπαγαλινα μου εχει 3 μικρα τα οποια τα κοιταω μια φορα την εβδομαδα. παρατηρησα οτι το ενα απο αυτα ειναι πισω στην αναπτυξη του σε σχεση με τα αλλα δυο . πριν 8-9 ημερες ηταν και τα 3 νεογεννητα, η φωτο που παραθετω ειναι χθεσινη και φαινεται το μικροτερο που υστερει. τα παιδια απο το πετ σοπ μου λενε οτι μαλλον δεν προλαβαινει αρκετο φαγητο και μια ιδεα ειναι να παρω ενα απο τα μεγαλα  να το μεγαλωσω εγω μηπως και το μικροτερο αρχισει να τρωει απο την μαμα του περισσοτερο. οσοι εχετε εμπειρια με μικρα , νομιζετε οτι θα μπορεσω να μεγαλωσω το μικροτερο ? ειναι σιρουρα 10 ημερων αλλα δεν ξερω τι ειναι το καλυτερο για αυτο.
οποιος εχει εμπειρια ας με βοηθησει πανω σε αυτο σας παρακαλω.
δεν γωριζω απο photobucket και βαζω την φωτο οπως μπορω


ευχαριστω.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά.
Καθαριότητα όμως μήπως θέλει η φωλιά?

----------


## panagiotis k

Δέσποινα καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας !!!!!!!! Δεν νομίζω πως θα ήθελες να μπλέξεις σε αυτή την διαδικασία, το να ταϊζεις δλδ εσυ το μικρό. Υπάρχουν βιντεάκια στο youtube για τάϊσμα νεοσσών, αλλά καλό θα ήταν πριν μπεις σε αυτή τη χρονοβόρα διαδικασία, να ρίξεις μια ματιά στον πρόλοβό του και να δεις αν είναι φουσκωμένο. Αν είναι φουσκωμένο, δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα, σημαίνει ότι ταϊζεται κανονικά και όλα θα πάνε καλά.
Εγω τα βλέπω όλα μια χαρά ( φτου μην τα ματιάσω ) και θα πάνε όλα καλά. Σίγουρα τα άλλα είναι μεγαλύτερα, τουλάχιστον 4-6 μέρες διαφορά και για αυτό σου φένεται αυτή η διαφορά. 
Πάντως για να σου φύγει κάθε ανησυχία βγάλε μας μια φωτό το μικρό να το δούμε.

Υ.Γ. Καθάρισε οπωσδήποτε την φωλιά με ξύδι και ζεστό νερό με την πρώτη ευκαιρία .........

----------


## Des

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις και τα σχολια. δεν εχω εμπειρια με μικρα και ουτε τον χρονο να τα ταιζω καθε 2-3 ωρες ,  εαν ειναι για καλο του θα το κανω φυσικα, ειδαλλως προτιμω να τα κανει ολα η μαμα του. 
οσο για την καθαριοτητα εχετε δικιο ειναι χαλια μεσα και μαλιστα το ρωτησα αλλα απ το πετ σοπ μου ειπαν να μην την καθαρισω ! , να μην ακουμπησω τα μικρα και γενικα να τα αφησω ετσι οπως ειναι. :Confused0013:  μηπως η παπαγαλινα αλλαξει διαθεση μετα, αλλα ειναι ηρεμη γενικα οποτε αφου με προτρεπετε θα την καθαρισω αυριο κιολας.τα μικρα να τα βαλω σε αλλη φωλια προσωρινα η σε ενα κουτι με πριονιδι οση ωρα καθαριζω? το μικρουτσικο θα το βγαλω μια καλυτερη φωτογραφια να το δειτε καλυτερα . 
υπαρχει περιπτωση εαν τα πιασω να αλλαξει σταση η μανα τους? και αλλη μια ερωτηση , το 4ο αυγο να το αφησω ακομα λιγο και μετα να το βγαλω? απ το μαγαζι μου ειπαν να το αφησω εκει. :Confused0013:  ξεχασα και αλλη μια λεπτομερεια, οταν καθαρισω την φωλια , θα βαλω εγω νεο υποστρωμα? η το αφηνω οπως ειναι?

----------


## Des

Καλησπερα σας, 
προκαταβολικα συγνωμη εαν κανω πολλαπλα ποστ, εν καιρω θα μαθω. :-) Λοιπον σημερα καθαρισα την φωλια , το μικρο ειχε φαγητο στον προλοβο , οχι πολυ αλλα κατι ειχε. δεν το ειχα παρατηρησει καλυτερα μεχρι τωρα , σημερα ομως που τα επιασα παρατηρησα οτι το μικρο εχει 2 πραγματα που ισως πρεπει να κοιταξω? τα ματια του ειναι κοκκινα  και το πιο ανυσηχητικο που ειδα ειναι τα ποδαρακια του. το ενα στην Δυση και το αλλο στην Ανατολη.. βαζω φωτογραφιες και οσοι ξερουν ας μου πουν τι νομιζουν και τι πρεπει να κανω. ευχαριστω.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Splayd legs μάλλον έχει το μικράκι. Εμπειρία δεν έχω αλλά από ότι έχω δει στο φόρουμ και έχω διαβάσει σου γράφω. 
Στο youtube υπάρχουν βιντεάκια που σου δείχνουν τον τρόπο να αντιμετωπίσεις αυτή την κατάσταση.
Καλύτερα όμως να σου πει και κάποιο από τα παιδιά που έχει αντιμετωπίσει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## jk21

αν υπαρχει θεμα και δεν ειναι μονο στιγμιαιο οταν εβγαινε η φωτο  , δες εδω

*Νεοσσοί με στραβά πόδια - αντιμετώπιση splayed legs*

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Επισης τα κοκκινα ματια μη σ'ανησυχουν. Πρεπει να ειναι λουτινο γι αυτο!

Γραψε λαθος, νομιζα ειναι κοκατιλ. Δεν ξερω αν ισχυει το ιδιο για τα lovebird

----------


## panagiotis k

Είναι λουτίνο......Ισχύει Αλέξανδρε !!!!!!!!! 

Δέσποινα βάλε το μικρό πάνω σε μια εφημερίδα να δεις αν όντως τα ποδαράκια του ανοίγουν, όπως στην φωτό..........Δεν χάνεις τπτ βέβαια να κάνεις το ίδιο και με τα υπόλοιπα να δεις αν όλα είναι οκ, αν και στις πρώτες φωτό δεν φένεται να έχουν πρόβλημα !!!!!

----------


## Des

Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια, διαβασα ισως ολα τα ποστ που εχουν να κανουν με το προβλημα στα ποδια και δυστυχως ετσι ειναι και του μικρου, δεν μπορει να σταθει ορθιο και μονο εαν βρει εμποδιο με τα ποδια του ανοιχτα, τοτε κανει βηματα. δεν ξερω αν φταιει η ελλειψη βιταμινης η αν φταιει η φωλια αλλα η φωλια το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι γλιστραει ο πατος γιατι ειναι λειος. οτι ροκανιδι εβαλα χτες , σημερα εκει που ηταν τα πουλια δεν υπηρχε καθολου. ειδα μια τσοχα στο πετ σοπ αλλα μου ειπαν οτι δεν κανει για αλλα πουλια. τι αλλο μπορω να βαλω μεσα για να μην γλιστραει και να μην το βγαζουν? το πουλακι μετα απο 100 διαφορετικα βιντεο που ειδα του εφτιαξα ενα ναρθηκα με τσιροτο. δεν ξερω αν ειναι η αποσταση σωστη αναμεσα στα ποδια που αφησα αλλα σκεφτηκα να μην το ζορισω πολυ. δεν εχουμε πτηνιατρο εδω κοντα οποτε οποιος το χει κανει ας μου πει αν ειναι ενταξει ετσι και τι κανω μετα?

----------


## jk21

ο ναρθηκας δειχνει να εχει γινει σωστα 

δεν ξερω κατα ποσο οι γονεις θα τον αποδεχτουν ή θα θεωρησουν το ναρθηκα ξενο σωμα και θα προσπαθησουν να το βγαλουν ή θα εγκαταλειψουν το μικρο .Ομως αν οντως εχει θεμα (που δειχνει να εχει τελικα ) ετσι κι αλλιως ισως δεν συνεχιζαν να ταιζουν οσο πρεπει ως κινηση γενετικης εκκαθαρισης 

Το αν θα ταισεις εσυ ή οι γονεις ή και οι δυο με δικες σου παρεμβολες καποιες συμπληρωματικες φορες  ,θα στο πουνε τα παιδια που εχουν μεγαλωσει παπαγαλους 

εγω θα σου πω μονο οτι με καποιο τροπο πρεπει να ενισχυθει με ασβεστιο και Καρνιτίνη αλλα θα προτιμουσα μονο αυτο ,οχι τα αλλα ,ωστε σιγα σιγα να τα πλησιασει σε αναπτυξη

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Xωρις να εχω προσωπικη εμπειρια, φαινεται να εχεις κανει καλη δουλεια με το ναρθηκα! Προσεξε μονο να μην πιεζει τα δαχτυλα και στραβωσουν εκεινα. Επισης, επειδη τωρα μεγαλωνουν ακομα τα ποδια του εχε το νου να μην τα σφιγγει, αν και βλεπω εχει χωρο. Μην το αφησεις το πουλακι. Αν αντιμετωπιστει εγκαιρα το θεμα με τα ποδια θα γινει υγιεστατο και δυνατο!

----------


## Des

> ο ναρθηκας δειχνει να εχει γινει σωστα 
> 
> δεν ξερω κατα ποσο οι γονεις θα τον αποδεχτουν ή θα θεωρησουν το ναρθηκα ξενο σωμα και θα προσπαθησουν να το βγαλουν ή θα εγκαταλειψουν το μικρο .Ομως αν οντως εχει θεμα (που δειχνει να εχει τελικα ) ετσι κι αλλιως ισως δεν συνεχιζαν να ταιζουν οσο πρεπει ως κινηση γενετικης εκκαθαρισης 
> 
> Το αν θα ταισεις εσυ ή οι γονεις ή και οι δυο με δικες σου παρεμβολες καποιες συμπληρωματικες φορες  ,θα στο πουνε τα παιδια που εχουν μεγαλωσει παπαγαλους 
> 
> εγω θα σου πω μονο οτι με καποιο τροπο πρεπει να ενισχυθει με ασβεστιο και Καρνιτίνη αλλα θα προτιμουσα μονο αυτο ,οχι τα αλλα ,ωστε σιγα σιγα να τα πλησιασει σε αναπτυξη


το πουλακι το εβαλα πισω στην φωλια και θα το αφησω για αποψε. το πρωι θα κοιταξω παλι και αναλογως . εαν η παπαγαλινα εχει βγαλει τον ναρθηκα θα το παρω στο σπιτι. εαν πανε ολα καλα, το αφηνω στην φωλια του και δοκιμαζω να το ταιζω και εγω μια φορα την ημερα για παραδειγμα με τα συμπληρωματα? δηλαδη στην κρεμα μεσα να βαζω και τα αλλα 2 απ οτι καταλαβα.? 
δεν το αφηνω το πουλακι , μπορει να ναι μικρο αλλα εχει νευρο  ::  ο ναρθηκας ειναι ευκολος εαν ξερεις πως να πιασεις το πουλακι, εγω δεν ξερω! αλλα πιστευω να ναι αυριο εκει. χιλια ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες ολους και ολες σας.

----------


## jk21

Αν εχεις σκευασμα αναβραζοντων δισκιων ασβεστιου για ανθρωπινη χρηση ή παρεις καποιο ή παρεις καποιο για πτηνα  και παρεις και καρνιτινη σε αμπουλες απο φαρμακειο (προσεχε τα φαρμακευτικα σκευασματα ,οχι εταιριων συμπληρωματων διατροφης ) αναλογα με το τι θα παρεις ,θα σου πω δοσολογια στο νερο που θα φτιαχνεις κρεμα νεοσσων 

το ποσο ειναι καλο να ταιζεις ενδιαμεσα ,θα ηθελα να μας πουνε παιδια που εχουν εμπειρια απο ταισμα νεοσσων

----------


## panagiotis k

Δέσποινα το έχεις φτιάξει μια χαρά απ΄ότι φένεται. Δεν πιστεύω να έχεις πρόβλημα, εκτός και αν η θηλιά που είναι στο ποδαράκι του είναι χαλαρή και βγαίνει. Πρόσεξε μόνο μην παει στα δάχτυλα και τα πιέζει όπως σου είπε ο Αλέξανδρος και στην κλείδωση. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση βάλε λίγο χανζαπλαστ ακόμη. Ίσως το ενοχλεί και το βγάζει αυτό ή η μάνα. Εσύ θα το ξαναφτιάξεις.
Θα το αφήσεις 10 μέρες περίπου έτσι και θα ρίχνεις καμιά ματια που και που. Θα πάνε όλα καλά , μην σε ανησυχεί. Και δεν νομίζω πως χρειάζεται να το ταϊζεις. Θα μεγαλώσει και αυτό. Έτσι είναι πάντα κάποιο μένει πίσω και τρώει λιγότερο.

----------


## Des

> Αν εχεις σκευασμα αναβραζοντων δισκιων ασβεστιου για ανθρωπινη χρηση ή παρεις καποιο ή παρεις καποιο για πτηνα  και παρεις και καρνιτινη σε αμπουλες απο φαρμακειο (προσεχε τα φαρμακευτικα σκευασματα ,οχι εταιριων συμπληρωματων διατροφης ) αναλογα με το τι θα παρεις ,θα σου πω δοσολογια στο νερο που θα φτιαχνεις κρεμα νεοσσων 
> 
> το ποσο ειναι καλο να ταιζεις ενδιαμεσα ,θα ηθελα να μας πουνε παιδια που εχουν εμπειρια απο ταισμα νεοσσων



Καλησπερα σας, 
ο ναρθηκας ειναι ακομα στην θεση του  :Jumping0046:  το πρωι ειχε λιγο φαγητο στον προλοβο και τσεκαρα παλι λιγο πριν δυσει ο ηλιος αλλα εκεινη την ωρα σιγουρα πεινουσε γιατι ανοιγε το στομα του  ξερω οτι πριν δυσει ο ηλιος κανουν την τελευταια επιδρομη στο πατωμα και τρωνε απο κει οποτε μπορει να τους εκοψα εγω επειδη μπηκα. το πρωι θα κοιταξω παλι αν ειναι ταισμενο. 
παρολα αυτα πηρα τα εξης,
kaytee exact σκονη, συριγγα, θερμομετρο νερου,tabernil calcio και superamin 1g L - carnitine (κοκκινο ασπρο κουτι) δεν θελω να το παρω απο την μανα του αλλα θελω να μαι ετοιμη εαν κατι παει στραβα.
για την κρεμα και το ταισμα εκανα την ερευνα μου και βρηκα και ενα πολυ κατατοπιστικο ποστ εδω επισης. σκεφτηκα οτι ισως μια ιδεα ειναι να ζυγιζω το μικρο καθε μερα και να παρατηρω απο κει πως παει? ειδα σε ενα αλλο ποστ για κοκατιλ νομιζω βεβαια ηταν, ποσα γραμμαρια πρεπει να ειναι αναλογα με την ηλικια τους.

----------


## Des

Καλησπερα και παλι, 
χρειαζομαι παλι βοηθεια στο θεμα της τροφης, πολυ δυσκολα κραταω την κρεμα στους 40 βαθμους αφου μολις βαλω το νερο στην σκονη κατεβαινει η θερμοκρασια .. υπαρχει καποιος τροπος ευκολοτερος απο το μπεν μαρι? ηθελα να το ταισω σημερα αλλα τα εκανα θαλασσα με την θερμοκρασια και δεν το εκανα . το πουλακι ειναι 32 γραμμαρια και 15-16 ημερων. 
επισης να ρωτησω, τι ακριβως κανει το μηλοξυδο στο νερο? ποτε χρησιμοποιειται? ευχαριστω

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Κανε το λιγο πιο ζεστο, ετσι ωστε οταν πεφτει η σκονη να ερχεται εκει που το θελεις

----------


## jk21

Δεσποινα βαλε 0.5 ml καρνιτινη superamine στα 100 ml νερου και 20 σταγονες tabernil calcio  στην ιδια ποτιστρα και δινε για μια εβδομαδα καθε μερα νεο διαλλυμα 

Ταισμα μην κανεις προς το παρον αν το πουλακι ταιζετε .Ο Παναγιωτης εχει πειρα και βλεπω οτι θεωρει πως δεν υπαρχει αμεση αναγκη  .Θα το δουμε στην πορεια 

Να ξερεις αν χρειαστει ,οχι πανω απο 40 β κρεμα ,οχι κατω απο 35

----------


## Des

> Δεσποινα βαλε 0.5 ml καρνιτινη superamine στα 100 ml νερου και 20 σταγονες tabernil calcio  στην ιδια ποτιστρα και δινε για μια εβδομαδα καθε μερα νεο διαλλυμα 
> 
> Ταισμα μην κανεις προς το παρον αν το πουλακι ταιζετε .Ο Παναγιωτης εχει πειρα και βλεπω οτι θεωρει πως δεν υπαρχει αμεση αναγκη  .Θα το δουμε στην πορεια 
> 
> Να ξερεις αν χρειαστει ,οχι πανω απο 40 β κρεμα ,οχι κατω απο 35


Δημητρη ευχαριστω για την συνταγη, απο την ιδια ποτιστρα πινουν 4 λοβ και 2 κοκατιλς. ειναι ενταξει για ολα? οχι πανω απο 40 γραμμαρια εννοεις?

----------


## jk21

ας πιουνε και τα αλλα δεν πειραζει 

αλλα μαζι με τα μωρα εχεις και αλλα πουλια; 


εννοω οχι πανω απο 40 βαθμους θερμοκρασια και οχι κατω απο 35 η κρεμα που φτιαχνουμε

----------


## Des

> ας πιουνε και τα αλλα δεν πειραζει 
> 
> αλλα μαζι με τα μωρα εχεις και αλλα πουλια; 
> 
> 
> εννοω οχι πανω απο 40 βαθμους θερμοκρασια και οχι κατω απο 35 η κρεμα που φτιαχνουμε


ειναι μια ωρα δυσκολη.. και αργησα να καταλαβω οτι ηταν βαθμοι :-)
ναι ολα μαζι ειναι , 3 ζευγαρια στον ιδιο χωρο. ειναι κακο?

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω τις συνηθειες των παπαγαλων .Καναριναι και καρδερινες ,ειδικα οι δευτερες εν καιρω αναπαραγωγης ειναι δυσκολο να ειναι ολα μαζι 

αν δεν ενοχλουν τα αλλα το ζευγαρι και τη φωλια ,μαλλον ειναι οκ 

θα σου πουνε τα παιδια που γνωριζουν για παπαγαλους

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ο χώρος αυτός είναι κλουβί ή κάποια κλούβα πτήσης ας πούμε; Τι διαστάσεις έχει στο περίπου; Γενικώς δεν βάζουμε 2 διαφορετικά είδη πτηνών μαζί και ειδικά στην αναπαραγωγή. Αλλά περιέγραψε μας τις συνθήκες καλύτερα  :Happy:

----------


## Des

ευχαριστω για τις γρηγορες απαντησεις :-) το κλουβι ειναι 3χ2χ2 και μεχρι τωρα δεν ειχα προβληματα. δεν μπορω να το χωρισω αλλα εχω ενα πιο μικρο κλουβι που μπορω να βαλω μεσα στο μεγαλο?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Α είναι αρκετά μεγάλος χώρος! Από τη στιγμή που δεν είχες προβλήματα και τα δύο είδη έχουν παρόμοια διατροφή νομίζω τότε δεν πειράζει. Απλά πάντα να έχεις στο νου σου αν δεις κάποια επιθετικότητα να δράσεις άμεσα!  :winky:

----------


## Des

> Α είναι αρκετά μεγάλος χώρος! Από τη στιγμή που δεν είχες προβλήματα και τα δύο είδη έχουν παρόμοια διατροφή νομίζω τότε δεν πειράζει. Απλά πάντα να έχεις στο νου σου αν δεις κάποια επιθετικότητα να δράσεις άμεσα!


ευχαριστω Κωσταντινα, και εννοεις να μαντρωσω αυτον που δημιουργει τα προβληματα?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι αν τσακώνονται θα πρέπει να χωρίσεις τα είδη ή τα ζευγάρια, ίσως να χωρίσεις το χώρο στη μέση! Πόσο καιρό τα έχεις όλα μαζί;

----------


## Des

τα αρσενικα λοβ ηταν μαζι στο μικρο κλουβι για χρονια και φετος ανοιξη καιρο τα εβαλα στο μεγαλο κλουβι, τον ιδιο καιρο τα 2 κοριτσια λοβ και τα 2 κοκατιλ μετα. ειναι ολα μαζι 6 μηνες σιγουρα. αλλα δεν ειχα γεννα ποτε μονο τωρα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι αρκετό καιρό μαζί οπότε υποθέτω πως τα έχουν βρει πλέον! Θα δεις όταν είναι στις αναπαραγωγές τους όλα πως θα κάνουν ακριβώς και αποφασίζεις αν χρειαστεί να χωρίσεις έστω για την αναπαραγωγή τα ζευγάρια. Αν και από ότι καταλαβαίνω, η φωλιά δεν ενοχλεί τα υπόλοιπα και εκείνα δεν ενοχλούν τους γονείς από τη στιγμή που ταΐζουν! Για μένα είσαι μια χαρά προς το παρόν!

----------


## Des

ξερω πως τα κοκατιλ ειναι πολυ ησυχα σε αντιθεση με τα λοβ, το μονο θεμα που εχω μεχρι στιγμης ειναι οτι τα κοκατιλ δεν μπαινουν σε φωλια ενω εχω περισσοτερες απο 3 φωλιες. οποτε εβαζα μια, τα κοκατιλ δειλα δειλα πηγαιναν να εξερευνησουν και τα αλλα τα ζηλιαρικα ενω ειχαν ηδη φωλια, ηθελαν και την νεα και τα εδιωχναν. με αποτελεσμα να εχω 6 φωλιες μεσα , οι 2 καπαρωμενες μονο, αλλα τα κοκατιλ στο κλαδι. φοβαμαι οταν θα χειμωνιασει καλα και δεν διαλεξουν φωλια τι θα γινει. δεν ειμαι σιγουρη βεβαια οτι τα κοκατιλ ειναι αγορι κοριτσι αλλα ο χειμωνας ειναι πιο σοβαρο θεμα. 
το ζευγαρι με τα μικρα δεν ενοχλειται απο τα αλλα πουλια καθολου μεχρι τωρα αλλα θα χω τον νου μου. ενα πραγμα που δεν ειχα σκεφτει ειναι τα μικρα. υπαρχει περιπτωση να ζευγαρωσουν μεταξυ τους η με τους γονεις στο μελλον? και πως το αποτρεπω?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι αναμενόμενο να διεκδικούν τις φωλιές, αυτός είναι και ο βασικός λόγος που δεν κάνουμε αναπαραγωγή με πολλά ζευγάρια πτηνών στο ίδιο κλουβί. Θα μαλώνουν για την καλύτερη φωλιά. Για το κρύο απλά βάλε προστασία στη κλούβα πχ. χοντρό νάυλον, πλέξιγκλας, πολυκαρβουνικό, ότι σε βολεύει στην κατασκευή που έχεις. Έτσι και αλλιώς δεν αφήνουμε φωλιές όλο το χρόνο γιατί συνεχίζουν να αναπαράγονται ακόμα και το χειμώνα με αποτέλεσμα να εξαντλούνται. Απλά καλύπτουμε το χώρο τους με προστατευτικά για να μην περνάει ο αέρας και η βροχή. 

Όσο για τα μικρά ναι αν είναι αντίθετου φύλου θα προσπαθήσουν να ζευγαρώσουν μεταξύ τους. Ο πιο αποτελεσματικός τρόπος είναι να κρατήσεις μόνο του ίδιου φύλου και τα άλλα να τα δώσεις ή να τα ανταλλάξεις για αντίθετου φύλου που δεν έχουν συγγένεια. Για παράδειγμα αν σου βγουν 2 κορίτσια και 1 αγόρι να ανταλλάξεις το αρσενικό με άλλο αγοράκι για να μην έχουν συγγένεια τα θηλυκά σου.

----------


## Des

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες θα τα τακτοποιησω οπως μπορω καλυτερα . :-)

χρειαζομαι παλι βοηθεια με το μικρο γιατι ειδα κατι πανω του που με αγχωσε. σημερα το πηρα και το ταισα και εγω πρωτη φορα και παρατηρησα ψηλα στον προλοβο κατι σαν κυστη!βαζω 2 φωτογραφιες που φαινεται καλα εαν το παρατηρησετε , φαινεται σαν κυστη με αερα/πυον μεσα? δυστυχως δεν εχω επιλογες σε πτηνιατρο η εστω στο πετ σοπ δεν θα ξερουν οποτε ειστε η μονη μου βοηθεια και ελπιζω να μην γινομαι κουραστικη. :Icon Embarassed:  ( ξεκινησα και το νερο με ασβεστιο και καρνιτινη σημερα).

----------


## jk21

να ευχεσαι να ειναι συχνα πρησμενη η συγκεκριμενη ... κυστη ,απο τους γονεις !!!  :winky:  Ο προλοβος ειναι  .

----------


## Des

Δημητρη δυστυχως την γεμισα εγω οχι οι γονεις αλλα δεν εννοω αυτο, εαν κοιταξεις προσεκτικα φαινεται πανω αριστερα του προλοβου ( οταν εχεις το πουλακι μπροστα σου) κατι σαν κυστη., αυτο εννοω και εβαλα ενα σημαδι στην φωτο. απο κοντα ειναι πιο τρομακτικο. στην φωτογραφια που εβαλες δεν φαινεται αυτο που εχει το δικο μου. ειναι νορμαλ?

----------


## jk21

ο προλοβος ειναι  .δεν ειναι ετσι των αλλων μικρων ; απλα εκει το δερμα δεν ειναι τοσο παχυ οπως λιγο πιο κατω αλλα πιο χαμηλα παλι ειναι λεπτο σε στρωση 

αν ειχε καει (καμμενος προλοβος ) νομιζω θα ειχε ανοιξει εντελως .Το στρογγυλο σχημα  που δεν χαλα ,δειχνει οτι η σακκουλα του προλοβου δεν χανει απο καπου 

Ας μας πουνε και τα παιδια που εχουν ταισει

----------


## Des

Καλησπερα παιδια, 
τον μικρο τον πηρα πριν 2 μερες στο σπιτι και τον ταιζω εγω. τρωει πολλες φορες την ημερα, δηλαδη 8 το πρωι , 10 το πρωι, 2 το μεσημερι , 4 το μεσημερι , 7 το απογευμα και 11 το βραδυ. τρωει και μετα απο μια ωρα αρχιζει και τσιριζει υστερικα. μεσα σε μια ωρα κανει 5-6 κουτσουλιες και ενω δεν εχει αδειασει ο προλοβος τελειως , πειναει παλι. πραγματικα ομως δεν μπορω να μην του δωσω γιατι δεν σταματα να φωναζει. παρατηρω και το βαρος του και 2 πρωινα τωρα ειναι στασιμος στα 30 γραμμαρια. αυτο με κανει και αναρωτιεμαι , υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει σκουλικια και γιαυτο δεν χορταινει η δεν περνει γραμμαριο? στις κουτσουλιες δεν φαινεται κατι αλλα ξερω απο αλλα ζωα οτι εχουν σκουλικια ( σκυλια , γατες) μολις γεννηθουν και πρεπει να παρουν χαπι. ειναι φυσιολογικο ολο αυτο με τον μικρο?

----------


## jk21

δεν υπαρχει μια περιπτωση στο 1000000 να εχει σκουληκια .... ταιζεις οσο πειναει !! απλα εχει μεγαλες αναγκες 

το θεμα ειναι τι σε οδηγησε να το αναλαβεις εξ ολοκληρου χωρις να ξερεις τις αναγκες του και αν μπορεις να ανταποκριθεις;  δεν ξερω να σου πω συχνοτητα και ποσοτητα τροφης γιατι δεν εχω πειρα .Το σιγουρο ειναι ομως οτι πειναει ! Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησουν τα παιδια που γνωριζουν

----------


## Ariadni

Εχω διαβασει οτι δεν πρεπει να ταιζουμε τα μικρα πριν αδειασει τελειως ο προλοβος. Δεν κανει να μπαινει νεα τροφη πανω απ την παλια. Δινουν τροφη καθε 6-8 ωρες δηλαδη περιπου 3 φορες την ημερα με ενα 10ωρο κενο το βραδυ. Δεν ξερω ομως αν αυτο ισχυει για ολες τις φασεις μεχρι τον απογαλακτισμο..

----------


## Des

Δημητρη το πηρα γιατι αρχικα ειδα τον ναρθηκα ανοιχτο, τα ποδια του στο μηδεν παλι και φρικαρα. επισης οσες φορες τσεκαρα (2-3 φορες την ημερα ) ο προλοβος ηταν σχεδον αδειος ενω των αλλων 2 διπλασιος. βεβαια το ταισα συμπληρωματικα και γω 2 μερες και μπορει να του κανα κακο στο προγραμμα της μανας? η μιση αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν ετρωγε καλα στην φωλια και η αλλη μιση οτι το λυπαμαι. τα αδερφια του ειναι σχεδον ετοιμα να βγουν απο την φωλια και το μικρο ... 
Αριαδνη και γω το διαβασα αυτο αλλα μονο το βραδυ αδειαζει εντελως . κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας πραγματικα ξεσηκωνει το σπιτι οποτε με δει η ακουσει θορυβο ξεκιναει και δεν σταματα. με βαση εναν πινακα για κοκατιλ που εχει το φορουμ ειδα πως πρεπει να τρωει 4 φορες την ημερα , ειναι σχεδον 20 ημερων αλλα μονο 30 γρ. και ετσι δεν τρωει πολυ καθε φορα. το ειχα μετρησει πριν πολλες μερες ταισμενο και ηταν 32. τωρα 2 μερες το μετραω πρωι αταιστο και ειναι 30 σταθερο, ενω τρωει 6 φορες την ημερα. γιαυτο προβληματιστηκα με τα σκουλικια.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Από ένα ζεμπράκι που είχα δοκιμάσει να ταΐσω στο χέρι και δεν μου βγήκε βέβαια γιατί ήταν μια σταλιά και αρρωστούλι ήξερα το εξής. Μεταξύ των ταϊσμάτων μέσα στην ημέρα δεν πειράζει αν δεν έχει αδειάσει τελείως, αρκεί να αδειάζει λίγο για να φαίνεται ότι δουλεύει σωστά ο προλοβός κλπ. Αλλά στο νυχτερινό τάισμα πρέπει να αδειάζει τελείως γιαυτό δεν τα ταΐζουμε και κατά τη διάρκεια της νύχτας. Θα προσπαθήσω να σου βρω πίνακα για lovebird να δούμε τα ταΐσματα!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Λοιπόν βρήκα το εξής διάγραμμα: 



και αυτή τη σελίδα η οποία αναφέρει κάποιες χρήσιμες πληροφορίες σχετικά με το τάισμα των lovebirds. Αναφέρει επίσης και τις φορές που ταΐζει: http://www.lovebirdsplus.com/handfeeding.html

----------


## Des

> Λοιπόν βρήκα το εξής διάγραμμα: 
> 
> 
> 
> και αυτή τη σελίδα η οποία αναφέρει κάποιες χρήσιμες πληροφορίες σχετικά με το τάισμα των lovebirds. Αναφέρει επίσης και τις φορές που ταΐζει: http://www.lovebirdsplus.com/handfeeding.html


ευχαριστω πολυ για τον πινακα Κωνσταντινα, το μικρο ειναι στην κατηγορια 15-24 ημερων και εγω του κανω αλλα 2 ταισματα επιπλεον, ομως το 7 με 10 cc ειναι παρα πολυ, εαν του δινω τοσο μηπως του ξεχειλωσω τον προλοβο? αλλοι πινακες πανε με το βαρος τους 10-12% και μου φαινεται πιο σωστο αφου το δικο μου ειναι πολυ πισω και μονο 30 γρ? τα αδερφια του σιγουρα θα τρωγανε 7-10 γρ αφου ειναι διπλασια σε μεγεθος και αναπτυξη αλλα το μικρο ειναι ειδικη περιπτωση. να του προσθετα αλλο ενα ταισμα στο ημερησιο προγραμμα? η να ανεβαζα την δοση λιγο?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Στην ουσία το μικρό σου είναι 20 ημερών αλλά η ανάπτυξη του είναι για πουλάκι λιγότερων ημερών. Οπότε ίσως να το πάμε μία κατηγορία πίσω δηλαδή 8-14 ημερών που είναι 5 ταΐσματα και 4-6 cc. Θα την έτρωγε αυτή την ποσότητα εσύ που το βλέπεις;

----------


## Des

ναι πιστευω 4 γρ του δινω ανετα χωρις φοβο. και να αφησω τα 6 ταισματα προς το παρον μεχρι να παρει λιγο τα πανω του και σιγα σιγα να πεσω στα 5 κτλ?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι νομίζω από τη στιγμή που έχει μείνει πίσω στην ανάπτυξη, ένα τάισμα παραπάνω μόνο καλό μπορεί να του κάνει σε αυτή τη φάση! Όταν δεις και παίρνει βάρος όπως πρέπει, μείωσε το σταδιακά. Βάλτο μας και μία φωτογραφία να δούμε την ανάπτυξή του να σου πουν και οι πιο έμπειροι!

----------


## Des

ευχαριστω Κωνσταντινα, ετσι θα το κανω και ελπιζω να αρχισει να παιρνει συντομα γραμμαρια να μου φυγει το αγχος.
οι φωτο ειναι 20 λεπτα μετα το ταισμα αλλα το στομα του ειναι μονιμα ανοιχτο γιατι κλασσικα πειναει συνεχως.

----------


## jk21

την καρνιτινη που πηρες και το tabernil calcio τα χορηγεις; ή μονο την κρεμα φτιαγμενη με σκετο νερο βρυσης;

----------


## Des

> την καρνιτινη που πηρες και το tabernil calcio τα χορηγεις; ή μονο την κρεμα φτιαγμενη με σκετο νερο βρυσης;


οχι δεν του βαζω τιποτα αλλο στην κρεμα μονο νερο αλλα οχι βρυσης εμφιαλωμενο . τα συμπληρωματα τα εβαζα οσο ηταν με τους γονεις μετα τα σταματησα αφου τον πηρα μεσα. πες μου αναλογια να του βαζω στα 4 γρ. κρεμα και ποσες φορες την ημερα? Επισης Δημητρη νομιζεις οτι πρεπει να σφιξω τον ναρθηκα λιγο ακομα ?

----------


## jk21

θα διαλυεις  0.25 ml καρνιτινη superamine στα 50 ml νερου και 10 σταγονες tabernil calcio 

και θα κρατας το διαλυμα αυτο σε ενα καθαρο μπουκαλι στο ψυγειο και θα φτιαχνεις με το νερο αυτο την κρεμα (αφου το ετοιμαζεις στην καταλληλη θερμοκρασια )

ποτε ποτε  να βραζεις αυγο καλα 15 λεπτα και ετσι οπως ειναι ακομα ζεστο ,θα το ξεφλουδιζεις και θα δινεις οσο κροκο θελει .Ενα γευμα την ημερα να ειναι με κροκο αυγου .Το υπολοιπο αυγο ... το τρως εσυ  :winky:   δεν το ξαναδινεις κρυο


Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει γενετικο προβλημα δυσαπορροφησης θρεπτικων ουσιων και εκει να οφειλεται και το προβλημα στα ποδια 

Νομιζω εκει παντως ειναι καλυτερα και ειναι οκ και ο ναρθηκας

----------


## Des

> θα διαλυεις  0.25 ml καρνιτινη superamine στα 50 ml νερου και 10 σταγονες tabernil calcio 
> 
> και θα κρατας το διαλυμα αυτο σε ενα καθαρο μπουκαλι στο ψυγειο και θα φτιαχνεις με το νερο αυτο την κρεμα (αφου το ετοιμαζεις στην καταλληλη θερμοκρασια )
> 
> ποτε ποτε  να βραζεις αυγο καλα 15 λεπτα και ετσι οπως ειναι ακομα ζεστο ,θα το ξεφλουδιζεις και θα δινεις οσο κροκο θελει .Ενα γευμα την ημερα να ειναι με κροκο αυγου .Το υπολοιπο αυγο ... το τρως εσυ   δεν το ξαναδινεις κρυο
> 
> 
> Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει γενετικο προβλημα δυσαπορροφησης θρεπτικων ουσιων και εκει να οφειλεται και το προβλημα στα ποδια 
> 
> Νομιζω εκει παντως ειναι καλυτερα και ειναι οκ και ο ναρθηκας


τελεια , ευχαριστω πολυ , ξεκιναω απο αποψε το ασβεστιο και την καρνιτινη.

----------


## Des

οι κουτσουλιες αυτες ειναι φυσιολογικες? μονο κρεμα τρωει με τα συμπληρωματα σε 4 ταισματα μεχρι τωρα..

http://prntscr.com/92bj54
http://prntscr.com/92bjfn

----------


## jk21

υποδειγμα φυσιολογικης  !

----------


## Des

αυτος ο μικρος θα μου τα βγαλει τα χαρτια μου. οσο πιο πολυ διαβαζω τοσο ανησυχω. ευχαριστω :-)

----------


## Des

Καλησπερα σας,
  ο νιονιος μας μεγαλωνει, ειναι σημερα 30-31 ημερων και σας ευχαριστει για την βοηθεια σας μεχρι τωρα :-)
θελουμε να ρωτησουμε τα εξης,  συνεχιζουμε με ασβεστιο και καρνιτινη μεχρι ποτε? 
επισης, ποτε ειναι καλα να του βαλω σπορια η οτιδηποτε αλλο που κανει ? 
 τα μειγματα παπαγαλινης που εχω δεν ειναι σκετα εχουν και μεγαλυτερους σπορους μεσα, πηρα και παπαγαλινη χυμα αλλα μηπως να ξεκινησω με την συσκευασμενη και να αφαιρω τα μεγαλα κομματια?

----------


## jk21

περι διατροφης θα σου πουνε τα παιδια που γνωριζουν .Το αν θα συνεχισεις καρνιτινη ασβεστιο ,θα στο πω αν σου πουνε πρωτα τα παιδια σε τι σταδιο αναπτυξης  βρισκεται αναλογα με την ηλικια που εχει .Αν δειχνει οκ ,θα δινεις πιο αραια πια .Αν οχι θα συνεχισεις

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Τι κάνει ο μικρούλης?

----------


## Des

πολυ καλα Μαργαριτα, αψογα ! βγαλαμε τον ναρθηκα και δεν φαινεται σχεδον καθολου το προβλημα.
δεν πεταει ακομα βεβαια , συνεχιζει με κρεμα - ασβεστιο - καρνιτινη  και αυγο βραστο , 4 γευματα την ημερα, σχεδον 50 γραμμαρια βαρος και μολις κλεισει 6 εβδομαδες θα ξεκινησω με φρεσκο νερο και σπορους.
τα αδερφια του εχουν φυγει απο την φωλια των γονιων και ολη μερα κανουν βολτες στο κλουβι αλλα και ο μικρος κοντευει . τρομερη βελτιωση και αναπτυξη με τα ταισματα και το προγραμμα που ειχε. ευχαριστω πολυ γιατι προλαβα το προβλημα των ποδιων εγκαιρα και τωρα σχεδον σαν να μην υπηρξε καν. μολις αρχισει να πεταει και να τσιμπολογαει μονος του θα του κοψω το ασβεστιο και την καρνιτινη η θα τα ελαχιστοποιησω .

----------


## Ariadni

Σου αξιζει ενα τεραστιο μπραβο! Αυτο που εκανες πραγματικα ειναι υπεροχο και δε θα το εκαναν πολλοι! Το μικρουλι τα καταφερε περιφημα χαρη σε σενα και ειναι πανεμορφο!!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πωωωωω! Κουκλι εγινε! Μπραβο για την υπομονη και επιμονη σου! Χαρηκα παρα πολυ!

----------


## jk21

Δεσποινα πολυ χαιρομαι !  θα ηθελα να σου πουνε οι γνωστες των κοκατιλ ,αν το βαρος και η εικονα αναπτυξης ειναι οκ για την ηλικια του και αν ναι σταδιακα να μειωσεις και να κοψεις στο τελος την καρνιτινη .Αν ομως φαινεται να ειναι πισω σε αναπτυξη ,συνεχιζεις κανονικα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μπράβο μπράβο μπράβο! Για την υπομονή και την προσπάθεια σου!!!

----------


## xrisam

Mπράβο Δέσποινα για τον κοπο και την υπομονή σου!

Το πουλάκι είναι ενα κουκλάκι!!

----------


## Des

μπραβο και σε σας ολους παιδια γιατι ηταν ομαδικη η προσπαθεια.  με κατατοπισατε αμεσα, χωρις την βοηθεια σας δεν ξερω πως θα ηταν τωρα τα πραγματα.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Δυνατός ο μικρός! Μπράβο και σε σένα! Όνομα έχεις σκεφτεί τι του ταιριάζει? 
Όποτε μπορείς ανέβασε και μια οικογενειακή φωτό να καμαρώσουμε και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη της παπαγαλοοικογένειας!

----------


## Des

Μαργαρίτα τον μικρό τον φωνάζουμε Νιονιό , ηλπιζα να μείνουμε στο Ίκαρος αλλα το κοινό ψήφισε . Πέρασε και το Κόκοτας σαν όνομα - λόγω φαβορίτων αλλα έκατσε το νιονιος  θα βάλω και την υπόλοιπη οικογένεια μόλις βγάλω καλές φωτογραφίες . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Des

Καλησπερα σας, ελπιζω να ειστε ολοι καλα !
Χρειαζομαι παλι τα φωτα σας ! συνεχιζω στο ιδιο θεμα γιατι αφορα το ιδιο παπαγαλακι , αυτο το αρρωστουλι με τα splayed legs, που ειναι τωρα σχεδον ενος χρονου και οχι αρσενικο τελικα. ::  μια χαρα ολα - μεσα στο σπιτι, στα χερια στα κεφαλια μας παντου , μελος της οικογενειας φιλικη με ολους και φωνακλου ολα φυσιολογικα δηλαδη μεχρι πριν 4-5 ημερες που βρηκα στο κλουβι της ενα αυγουλακι.... σπασμενο στον πατο του κλουβιου και αυτη εκει να το κοιταει. το πηρα , καθαρισα αλλα αυτη εκει στο ιδιο σημειο που ηταν το αυγο για τις επομενες μερες. πριν 2 μερες εχοντας την εξω παρατηρησα οτι κατω απο τις φτερουγες της , ειχε στολιστει με χαρτι κουζινας , ηλιοσπορους κλαδακια απο το κεχρι κτλ κτλ. φανταστηκα οτι ψαχνει γαμπρο , πηγα στο πετ σοπ και γυρισα με ενα αρσενικο που ειχε μοναχο σε ενα κλουβακι.τον εβαλα σε αλλο κλουβι παραδιπλα και ενω περιμενα να την δω κεφατη βλεποντας τον, δεν ενδιαφερεται καν. καθεται στην κουνια της και σημερα ειδικα δεν βγαζει κιχ , ειναι φουσκωμενη και μου φαινεται και πρησμενη στο κατω μερος. το μεσημερι εκανε μια μεγαλη διαφανη κουτσουλια η οποια μου θυμιζει το ασπραδι του αυγου και με ενα ιχνος κιτρινου μεσα. ανυσηχω , υπαρχει κινδυνος να εχει αρρωστησει η ειναι φυσιολογικο να μην ξερει τι να κανει σαν πρωτη φορα? δεν ειναι καλα καλα ενος χρονου βεβαια , δεν ηταν νωρις για αυγο?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αν έβαζες μια φώτο θα βοηθούσες. Σουπιοκοκκαλο έχεις μέσα; φοβάμαι την περίπτωση να χει πάθει δυστοκία. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Des

εχει σουπιοκοκκαλο, τρωει αυγο καθε 10 μερες και η διατροφη της ειναι καλη θελω να πιστευω. 
στην πρωτη φωτο ειναι 2 κουτσουλιες μαζι, η πρωτη που ηταν σαν αυγο και μετα στο ιδιο σημειο εκανε αλλη μια . οι αλλες κουτσουλιες και αυτες σημερινες με την πιο ασπρη να ειναι τελευταια χρονικα. απο την ημερα που εκανε το αυγο  , οι κουτσουλιες ειναι πιο υδαρεις και περισσοτερες σε ογκο. εαν φαινεται τσοφλι στις φωτο ειναι απο το αυγο της οχι απο τις κουτσουλιες.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η εικόνα της αμάρας (κοντά στην περιοχή που κουτσουλά) μου θυμίζει του κοκατίλ μου λίγο πριν κάνει αυγό. Συνήθως δηλαδή όταν έφτανε στο σημείο να "φαίνεται" το έκανε αν όχι την ίδια μέρα, την αμέσως επόμενη το πρωί. Είναι αρκετά μικρή όμως και φοβάμαι όπως και η Μαργαρίτα τη δυστοκία. Διάβασε εδώ για περισσότερες πληροφορίες. Θέλει σίγουρα ζεστό περιβάλλον και να της χορηγηθεί ασβέστιο στο στόμα ή έστω στο νερό. Δώσε και ηλεκτρολύτες almora plus για να πάρει δύναμη να μπορέσει να το γεννήσει ευκολότερα!

----------


## Des

ευχαριστω πολυ και τις δυο σας, το πρωι βρηκα το δευτερο αυγο και αυτην να  εξακολουθει να στολιζεται με οτι βρει , χωρις ομως πολλα κεφια. θα κανει και αλλο αυγο πιθανον? δεν εχω ηλεκτρολυτες αλλα θα προμηθευτω αυριο.

----------

